# Ladybugs



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

There have been a lot of ladybugs getting into my house recently. Not sure if my little guy(around 13 weeks) has eaten any of them. Just wondering if he has managed to eat one or two should I be worried?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much, but you might want to keep a close eye. You never know what those bugs could be carrying.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

even if he accidentall did try and eat one i dont think it would be a big deal and i dont think he would do it more then once they would taste terrible


----------

